# audiogalaxy



## pauschpage (5. Januar 2002)

Wo kann man Audiogalaxy downloaden ??


----------



## SirNeo (9. Januar 2002)

Versuche es mal hier:
audiogalaxy


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

Oft is es so:

http://www.programmname.com

du kannst es aber auch so machen:

http://www.google.de
suchen nach progname ...dann is es meinsten eine der ersten pages(zumimdest bei den bekannten Progs


----------



## gremmlin (12. März 2002)

http://www.audiogalaxy.com/satellite/index.php?


----------



## Dommas (24. März 2002)

Nur noch ein Tipp zu Audiogalaxy: Wenn du das Programm runtergeladen hast und es installierst, würde ich die Zusatzsoftware _Gator_ nicht installieren. Dahinter verbirgt sich Spyware, und ob das Tool wirklich was nützt... wer weiss

Falls jemand anderer Meinung ist, bitte melden... ich habe das wegen Spyware nicht selbst rausgefunden.

Dommas


----------



## C.Bird (25. März 2002)

Ich Installiers nie...is ja voll beschissen und nervt sovieso nur..
und das es spyware is merkst sovieso sofort


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

fallst "gator" doch installiert hast such auf Chip.de nach ad-aware! damit kannst die ganze spyware vom PC bekommen!


----------

